# Funny hedgehog video



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know if everyone has seen this video, but it's quite funny. I was reading Hissyfithazel's blog, and there's this video of her hedgehog outside for the first time. If you haven't seen it, it pretty well sums up the timid nature of some of these hedgies! See if you can hear the little hiss she gives out...

http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums...ideos/?action=view&current=bigscareyworld.mp4


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Ha...I should upload some of me TRYING to give her belly rubs lol. This video was in the first couple weeks I had her. I don't think she had ever been taken outside like that before poor thing. She did eventually learn to enjoy it and explore a bit before the end of the warm weather.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have watched this numerous times! Hazel is a riot! Her nose never quits. I must say she is quite stylish with her leopard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

Definitely please upload some more! Hazel is a good sized hedgehog, and she's quite a cutey!

Here's another video I ran across. Now why can't my hedgehog be as friendly? Buttercup is so squirmy and never balls up for me. It's funny when we're trying to palce her on her back and kind of gently encouraging her to ball up she just flails her arms and sometimes pauses with that "whatcha trying to do here bud?" look in her eyes.


----------



## whispy1990 (Oct 19, 2011)

She's so big, wow! Haha, what a cutie. I always say, hedgehogs are the most reluctant pets in the world. Most pets scramble to try a new food, or explore a new area. Not hedgies!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Ha...she is not actually that big she's 460ish grams, she just looks huge all puffed up and mad :lol: There are a few here with hedgies in the 600+ gram size.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

I think I must have watched Hazel's video almost every day for the past week or so. She's so cute, and you can see her just trembling a little on her leopard print sleeping bag trying to figure out what all those new and scary outdoor smells are. She let's out a little hiss every time something spooks her.


----------

